# Still being logged in as others...



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Noticed earlier today (Feb 2) that after closing and reopening my browser I was logged in as bmx. Logged in fine as myself earlier.

Still problems?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It would appear so.


----------



## Quantumnoise (May 7, 2002)

This is TTOTAL !!!

Help me !

John (loosing my mind) Selman :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Very odd , I think this is me back in my own self now.. :?


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

I had other people logging in as me! One has sold his car!  
What's wrong with the forum?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

The Sessions table was corrupted. I flushed this over the weekend, removing 2 bad rows.

Please respond here if it happens again (as I cannot replicate it!)

Jae


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Jae said:


> The Sessions table was corrupted. I flushed this over the weekend, removing 2 bad rows.
> 
> Please respond here if it happens again (as I cannot replicate it!)
> 
> Jae


I was just logged in as Love_iTT


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

FFS !!!! This is REALLY annoying.

Balls to it, its a rebuild in order......arse, bum feck feck feck


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I've had logging on problems today..

I always say keep me logged on went back and I was logged out... logged on and got Mayurs ID
logged out and back in and its fine so far. :?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Jae - my suggestion would be to make sure that you're using the latest version of PHP, to remove the mod that stops the high number of users being seen (as this we know deletes sessions) and to remove the "Powered by phpBB" from the footer page (as this is what's searched on by the worm).


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Just got logged in as Lisa :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Lucky bugger, if that was me I wouldnt wash for a month 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scavenger said:


> Just got logged in as Lisa :?


I thought it was just me that logged into her... :-*


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

I posted a mesage, previewed it and saw Lisa's sig pic. I thought wierd, clicked on Personal Messages, saw they were not mine (by title only) and instantly logged out.

However, your explanation goes some way to explaining the "Jam fills my Pott" title though :roll:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Just happened to me for the first time.... noticed quickly enough to not make any embarrasing posting errors though


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Been both Love_iTT and SIlver Surfer today :?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

neil1003 said:


> Been both Love_iTT and SIlver Surfer today :?


Just logged onto the Forum, so there is still a problem then?? I hope you haven't posted anything 'dodgy' in my name Neil!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> neil1003 said:
> 
> 
> > Been both Love_iTT and SIlver Surfer today :?
> ...


no, I posted that immediately after I was logged in as you yesterday :roll:

1st time i've been on today and been fine so far.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Its appears that I have moved 30 miles south painted and taken a tin opener to the car this is really Wallsendmag wait a mo whats this sudden urge to be cruel to a primate :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Logged out and back in as me hang on a mo whats this rope doing here?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

it's still happening.

JusTTin


----------

